# 22" tall man seeks record



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.aroundglobe.net/2010/02/22-inch-man-seeks-world-record.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I remember seeing a special on TV about the current record holder (He Pingping of China).

If there were a human equivalent of the Westminster Dog Show, this little guy would probably be in the Toy Group


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey, Morbid Mike look...someone's shorter than me


----------

